# My car has not slept since V9!



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

Having updated to V9 several days ago my car never sleeps anymore. I am using Teslafi which is frequently trying to sleep but unable to.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Stop Teslafi and see what happens.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

I fixed it. 

I had signed up with another service that was pinging my car. I change my password on my Tesla account and regenerated a token at Teslafi and now my little Elektric is sleeping.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Toadmanor said:


> I had signed up with another service that was pinging my car.


This should be the first thing that everybody checks when having issues with the car not sleeping.

Even if you use a known-good service like TeslaFi, you never know when they'll accidentally introduce a regression. Change your password and disable all 3rd-party apps as your first debugging step.


----------

